# Microfono dinámico a computadora



## Esuicida (Oct 31, 2009)

Buenas!

Tengo un micrófono profesional dinámico, compré un plug mini para conectarlo a la pc, o al menos eso pensé que lograría. El caso es que lo he puesto en mi computadora pero no se escucha nada de nada. He leido sobre preamplificadores, amplificadores, etc, pero no lo tengo claro. Exáctamente que necesito para conectar a la entrada de mi pc y poder usarlo?

Gracias de antemano!


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 31, 2009)

Si está bien conectado "Algo" debe sonar, tal vez muy bajo, pero algo debe sonar, revisa lo que armaste.
Verifica que:
Estés conectando a la entrada correcta.
El mini-plug sea estéreo.
Que este habilitada la entrada de micrófono desde el panel de control de volumen de Windows.


----------



## Esuicida (Nov 1, 2009)

Oks, gracias por el dato 
No necesito preamplificador ni nada de eso?


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 1, 2009)

Esuicida dijo:


> ...No necesito preamplificador ni nada de eso?


Por lo menos en las placas de sonido que yo tengo no.

Tal vez para lograr un mejor sonido se podría intercalar un previo y entrar por la toma de línea (Line In).


----------



## Esuicida (Nov 1, 2009)

Mi microfono es mono... el plug es stereo. Pero aun así lo conecto y no sale nada de nada :S


----------



## DJ DRACO (Nov 1, 2009)

Hay basicamente 3 diferencias fundamentales entre los microfonos dinamicos y los de alta impedancia:

La composicion del micro, uno es un parlante invertido y el otro piezoelectrico.

El dinamico tiene impedancia baja (500 a 600 ohms) y el electret es de alta impedancia (mayor a 1000 ohms)

El dinamico no requiere de energia de polarización para funcionar, en cambio el electret necesita alimentacion para polarizar las particulas piezoelectricas de carbono, crista de cuarzo, etc.

entonces lo que tenes que hacer es basicamente esto:

1) aumentar la impedancia del micro con un resistor en serie.
2) determinar cua conector de la ficha mini-plug recibe la alimentación positiva desde la placa, y anularla usando una ficha mini.plug mono y NO estereo.

por lo general la alimentacion se pone en el sector central de la ficha.
la parte trasera es masa y la punta es sonido.

todos los microfonos son MONOAURALES.


----------



## Esuicida (Nov 2, 2009)

Gracias por la información!
Ya se ha solucionado el problema


----------



## zauber77 (Jun 8, 2010)

Disculpen, yo sé que el tema no es reciente. Hace días conecté mi teclado al ordenador, y al grabar me di cuenta de que si bajo el nivel de grabación del pc y asímismo subo el volúmen del teclado, obtengo un sonido más nítido y con menos ruido. Pensé entonces que podría hacerlo también con un micrófono ShurePG48 que uso para cantar. Entonces opté por comprar un amplificador para voz y luego grabar por Line In (rear blue), pero resulta que son muy costosos. Qué otra opción tengo para poder grabar con el micrófono, sin tener que amplificar TODO lo del rear pink in? (Para evitar que se amplifique también el ruido natural que mete la placa de sonido)

Gracias.

Luiz !!


----------



## Josefe17 (Jun 8, 2010)

Utilizando un pre, como el de la mesa y esa a line in, regulándolo tal y como dices, o viendo si el teclado tiene mic in y a través de ahí lo conectas. También lo puedes fabricar, investiga si puedes.

Josefe17


----------



## zauber77 (Jun 8, 2010)

gracias, Josefe17 !! seguire navegando por el foro  también me recomendaron un compresor, pero desconozco marcas y modelos, quiero lo más sencillo, sólo con que funcione, mis grabaciones son únicamente para uso personal (nada sofisticado). Alguna opción de una marca que salga buena?


----------



## rocke38 (Jul 17, 2011)

buenas, alguien tiene un circuito, o un pcb de algún circuito para amplificar la entrada de un mic dinámico para la pc!? gracias!


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jul 18, 2011)

la pc misma tiene una opcion en el cotnrol de volumen que dice amplificación de micrófono +20db o algo asi...y si es dinamico vas a tener q colocar resistor ens erie de unos 470ohms al micro y conectarlo

saludos.


----------



## helio9000 (Jun 1, 2012)

yo tambien tengo problemas con el microfono dinamico, mi microfono si lo reconoce la computadora el problema es que tiene un ruido de aproximadamente de 80 hz q no se como quitarlo q no se si es de la computadora o es externo, y tambien me preguntaba si ese ruido es tal vez a las impedancias ya que lo conecte directamente sin ponerle la resistencia de 470. alguna sugerencia el microfono lo conecte para tomar medidas de voltaje y con ese ruido no me deja medir  muy bien ya que se solapa con la señal que quiero medir.


----------



## camarohero (Jun 1, 2012)

zauber77 dijo:


> Disculpen, yo sé que el tema no es reciente. Hace días conecté mi teclado al ordenador, y al grabar me di cuenta de que si bajo el nivel de grabación del pc y asímismo subo el volúmen del teclado, obtengo un sonido más nítido y con menos ruido. Pensé entonces que podría hacerlo también con un micrófono ShurePG48 que uso para cantar. Entonces opté por comprar un amplificador para voz y luego grabar por Line In (rear blue), pero resulta que son muy costosos. Qué otra opción tengo para poder grabar con el micrófono, sin tener que amplificar TODO lo del rear pink in? (Para evitar que se amplifique también el ruido natural que mete la placa de sonido)
> 
> Gracias.
> 
> Luiz !!



yo hago grabaciones con un trio (boleros) con una mezcladora marca Alesis que tiene tarjeta USB integrada(http://www.guitarcenter.com/Alesis-...th-FX-and-24-bit-recording-H78023-i2172080.gc), utilizo microfonos Proel de mediana/alta calidad no recuerdo el modelo creo que eran DM220
la calidad que obtuve me dejo mas que satisfecho, cero ruidos, quede fascinado, antes simplemente grababa pista por pista con un microfono Samson Meteor USB (aprox 90 USD) y me sigue gustando mas grabar con la mezcladora
uso Adobe Audition 3.0


----------



## orlandozlao (Jun 9, 2012)

Flaco sim mucho chamullo, lo que necesitas es un preamplioficadoir de microfono, es obio que todos no tenemos las tarjetas PROFESIONALES q cuestan caras, pero, yo lo usaria con un previo de mic, usa el TL071 puedes hacerte un pre de mic, la salida del pre lo conectas a la compu, si no tienes tarjeta como una m-audio etc etc, tienes q conectarla a la entrada de linea de tu tarjeta, es la de color celeste o azul dicha entrada,  luego configuras y listo!, si lo conectas sin pre, simpleemnte casi no se va a escuchar. es todo suerte!


----------

